# 2k Exalted Court of House Terryn



## Xabre

Let's start trutfully; there's not a lot of customization for an Exalted Court at 2000 points, since it starts at 1920. But... Here we go!

High King (Warden): Per Standard

Herald (Crusader): Battle Cannon & Icarus Autocannon

Gatekeeper (Errant): Stormspear Missile Pods

Kingsward (Paladin): Per Standard

Master of Judgement (Warden): Per Standard


Alternative: Lower the Gatekeeper to an Icarus, drop the Herald to a Thermal Cannon, and give the High King a Thunderstrike Gauntlet.


----------



## Minigiant

Xabre said:


> Alternative: Lower the Gatekeeper to an Icarus, drop the Herald to a Thermal Cannon, and give the High King a Thunderstrike Gauntlet.


I personally would not bother, the Icarus Autocannon is not particularly useful. Battle Cannons are better than Thermal Cannons on the crusader because the Crusaders greatest protection is maintaining distance from your opponent. The Gauntlet looks great, is cool when it comes off but other than that is a bit gimmicky. Are you willing to include FW Knights?


----------



## Xabre

If the Styrix had 40k rules, I'd throw them in, and I like the Mageara, but I'm not a fan of the Cerastus FW frames.

however, when it comes to the Exalted Court, you don't get a choice. It is a very specific formation; 2 Wardens, 1 Crusader, 1 Errant and 1 Paladin. All you get are the 80 points of upgrades (or more higher than 2k).


----------



## Minigiant

Xabre said:


> If the Styrix had 40k rules, I'd throw them in, and I like the Mageara, but I'm not a fan of the Cerastus FW frames.
> 
> however, when it comes to the Exalted Court, you don't get a choice. It is a very specific formation; 2 Wardens, 1 Crusader, 1 Errant and 1 Paladin. All you get are the 80 points of upgrades (or more higher than 2k).


My Fault i am confusing the House Terryn rules with the generic exalted court rules


----------

